
A Safety Net for On-Demand Workers? - kawera
http://prospect.org/article/safety-net-demand-workers
======
pluma
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basic_income](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basic_income)

Way more sensible than creating glorified temp agencies.

